# Murph & Abigail



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Being cute  

Tried to get some pics for this years Christmas Card...didn't go too well. This one cracks me up though!










My good girl<3










Pathetic


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

love that pic of murph! he is so cute!!


----------

